# change of birth place.



## mariaah (May 30, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

It's my first time here so hopefully I'll be helped. 

I'm on a spouse visa now in the UK and I'm going to apply for ILR in September as my spouse visa finishes in the first week of October. After that may plan is to apply for the British passport. I'm currently a pakistani citizen and have a pakistani passport. I was born in dubai and I have the birth certificate from dubai. The problem is that my current passport says that my place of birth is Pakistan and I wanted to put dubai as my place of birth in the new passport. What would be the best thing to do now. 

I would be waiting for a reply. 
Regards, 
Maria.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Get your Dubai birth certificate translated professionally into English, containing the correct birthplace. Enclose it with your naturalisation application, with a cover note explaining or pointing out the discrepancy in your passport. Enter your correct birthplace on your naturalisation application form, AN. This will hopefully put the correct information on your certificate of naturalisation, which you enclose when applying for your British passport.
If you like, you can do the same with your settlement application, so that your biometric residence permit will bear the correct information.


----------



## mariaah (May 30, 2013)

I'm planning to go for the premium service for settlement so I would probably have to take the birth certificate with me and explain the whole situation myself. But I was thinking what if they object on it saying that why didn't you inform us of it earlier when you applied for your spouse visa? Is it worth taking that risk or should I just leave it as it is?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I doubt it. They will know that there is often incorrect information on foreign documents including passports and while most people leave it as it is, you have a chance to change it.
They do state that information given on nationality certificate is as supplied by the applicant and hasn't been independently verified.


----------



## mariaah (May 30, 2013)

I'll give it a go then. Thanks for your help.

God bless.


----------



## kukoo (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Mariaah,

I am in a similar situation, please let me know if you ended up changing your place of birth and how did you do it. I sent mine to HO but they said it can not be changed.

Many thanks
T


----------

